# تكفوووون ساعدوني ........



## رهف القلب (9 أكتوبر 2006)

هلا بيكم 
انا ماادري اش اقول بس راح اقولكم مشكلتي 
احنا ناخذ مادة في الهندسة الصناعية اسمها prouction planning and control for engineering والدكتور هالمادة ابدا ما يشرح 
انا لما اقرها بروحي افهم بس الدكتور يجيب افكار وهو اصلا بروحه ما يعرف يحلها 
ارجوكم شو اسوي في حالي خايفة يعطيني f في المادة حرام حاسة اني تايه 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
شو هالدكتور ما ادري شلون اخذ شهادة
بلييييييييييييييز ساعدوني


----------



## صناعة المعمار (9 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تخطيط وضبط الانتاج من اجمل المواد في الهندسة الصناعية وحرام تمر عليك هكذا.......اذا اردت نصيحتي::78: 

اذهبي غدا الى المحاضرة بدون هذه الافكار عن الدكتور وحاولي ان تبدئي من جديد معه مثلا ركزي بكلامه وقولي في نفسك انك استوعبت كلامه ....ستجدين بعد محاضرتين انك فهمت اسلوبه وطريقة تفكيره 

حاولي ان تجتمعي مع زميلتين مثلا وتدرسوا معا .... بعد ان تكن كل واحدة قد درست المادة لوحدها فهذه الطريقة مفيدة جدا اذا استعملت كما يجب

لاتترددي بسؤال الدكتور عن اي شيء لم تفهميه ......... حقك 

الخوف الطبيعي مفيد حتى يدفعك للاجتهاد لكن ان زاد نتيجته عكسية خاصة بالامتحانات

بالتوفيق
ننتظر ان تبشرينا مع الحلوان


----------



## رهف القلب (9 أكتوبر 2006)

حبيتي صناعة المعمار والله اني اعرف انه المادة حلوة والله اني لما اذاكرها احس باستمتاع 
بس الدكتور يا اختي ابدااااااااا ما يشرح عدل انا ما اقول هالكلام من اول محاوله والله اني 
حاولت بالطريقة يلي انتي قلتيه الحين بس حسافة على الدكتور ةيلي يقهرني 
اني لما اروح للمكتب الدكتور والله شو اقول لج كاني شوي وبطردني ما يبي يشرح يقول اسالوا في محاظرة وبس احيانا نكون ما عارفين عن شو يتكلم ولما نروح نذاكر بروحنا نفهم الموضوع بس اكيد في اشيا تكون غامضة ولما اروح لممكتبه والله كلامه جارح يخليني احس نفسي اني غبيه


----------



## samehnour (10 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

هل ممكن تحديد أسئلة محددة فربما استطعت توضيحها

شكرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (10 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

طيب ماشي يا رهف القلب روقي:84: 

اهم شيء :لا تاخذي كلام الدكتور كأمر شخصي .... اتصور ان معظم الطلاب يذهبون اليه في المكتب وهذا الشيء الذي لايريده ولو كنت مكانه لأحسست بالضيق

حياة الجامعة طويلة واكيد سوف تصادفين كل انواع المعوقات ان لم يكن بهذه المادة في مادة اخرى :19: ليس كل مايتمنى المرء يدركه 

هناك الكثير ممن لايقدرون على توصيل المعلومة للطالب كما يريد ولا تظني ان الدكتور سعيد بل بالعكس لكن هذه ملكه من الله....... :18: 

نصيحة مهمة : اذهبي للمحاضرة وعندك فكرة عن الموضوع (شوية تحضير) ستساعدك كثيرا على فهم كلامه 

اخيرا لا تيأسي ولا تترددي في سؤاله بوقت المحاضرة وان شاءالله سوف تتفوقين في المادة:28: 

--------------------------------------------------

مشكور جدا اخ samehnour على كرمك ولكن اعتقد ان مشكلة اختنا هي انها تجد صعوبة في فهم الشرح وليس فهم المادة 
على كل حال اختي الغالية ان كان عندك اي سؤال فاطرحيه هنا 

ارجو تواصلك


----------



## فتوح (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*بماذا يمكننا تحصيل العلم*

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

مرحباً بالأخت رهف وأهلاً وسهلاً وإن شاء الله لكل مشكلة حل

في البداية لك أن تحمدي الله أنك عندما تذاكرين منفردة تجدي الفهم فهذه منة عليكِ من الله تستوجب الشكر والحمد وغيرك لا يجدها. وأنا أذكر أني قرأت بعض الدروس 37 مرة حتى أفهم محتواه وعلمت هذا العدد من خلال كنت أضع علامة في كل مرة أذاكر فيها الدرس وهذا الدرس لم يشرحه لي أحد وأحببت فهمه منفرداً.

المشكلة إذاً ليست في الفهم ولكن في التواصل مع المحاضر وذلك يكون كما أشارت الأخت صناعة المعمار يكون من خلال التجهيز المسبق.

ويكون من خلال دخول المكتبة والقراءة في المراجع وتدوين ملخصات. 

واعلمي أن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملاً 
والأهم أن تقوى الله هي السبيل المضمون لتحصيل العلم حيث يقول ( واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله).

إن كانت هناك بعض المسائل التي لا تجدين لها حلاً أو تجدين في فهمها لبساً فاعرضيها وقد قال لكِ الأخ سامح نور ذلك وستجدين يد المعونة ممدونة لكِ إن شاء الله منه وكذلك هناك الكثير من الأخوة لديهم الإستعداد لذلك.

واعلمي أنه لا توجد مادة أو درس أو دكتور يصعب فهمه فكم من آلاف الطلبة السابقين تخرجوا وبتقديرات A أكيد يوجد الكثير.

اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلاً فسهل اللهم على أختنا رهف ما تجده صعباً وألن لها العلم وتحصيله وانفع بها يا عليم


----------



## razile1 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا عندي نفس المشكلة مع نفس المادة و لكن احاول الفهم من باقي الطلبة و اذهب للدكتور في المكتب و بالطلب من هذا المنتدي مااحتاجه من شرح ومساعدة 
فقط اطلبي من الاعضاء شرح عن الموضوع و اسم الدرس وستجيدين ان شاء الله مساعدة 
السلام عليكم


----------



## رهف القلب (11 أكتوبر 2006)

samehnour قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هل ممكن تحديد أسئلة محددة فربما استطعت توضيحها
> 
> شكرا


 
اشكرك اخي على مرورك لموضوعي وانا قصدي اني اجد الصعوبه في فهم المادة لاننا دكتورنا :59: فطلبت منكم المساعدة لعلي اجد منكم النصيحة 
ومشكور


----------



## رهف القلب (11 أكتوبر 2006)

صناعة المعمار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> طيب ماشي يا رهف القلب روقي:84:
> 
> ...


 
اشكرك كثيرا اختي صناعة المعمار والله كلامك يريح االقلب وخلاص راح اخذ بكلامك واتوكل على الله 
واذا احتجت اي شي راح اطلبه منكم بأذن الله وانا متاكدة انكم ما تقصورن
:84:


----------



## رهف القلب (11 أكتوبر 2006)

فتوح قال:


> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> مرحباً بالأخت رهف وأهلاً وسهلاً وإن شاء الله لكل مشكلة حل
> 
> ...


 
اشكرك اشكرك كثير فتوح على كلامك الطيب وعلى الدعاء الطيب 
وخلاص بعون الله راح اشد حيلي:85: واعتمد على نفسي اكثر ومثل ما قلت ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا
اشكرك كثيرا:84:


----------



## رهف القلب (11 أكتوبر 2006)

razile1 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا عندي نفس المشكلة مع نفس المادة و لكن احاول الفهم من باقي الطلبة و اذهب للدكتور في المكتب و بالطلب من هذا المنتدي مااحتاجه من شرح ومساعدة
> فقط اطلبي من الاعضاء شرح عن الموضوع و اسم الدرس وستجيدين ان شاء الله مساعدة
> السلام عليكم


 
هلا اخوي اشكرك على مرورك وكلامك عن تجربتك وبأذن الله اذا اي حاجه ما افهمها راح اطلب المساعدة من الاعضاء 
شكرررررررررا:84:


----------

